# Is cm punk a jerk in real life



## jomofo (Dec 19, 2010)

I know it is his character. But is punk a jerk irl. What made me think that is the way he acts and facial expressions show that he thinks he is superior to the simple ways of the fans. What also made think this is that there are videos of him saying he hates fans and read that he had a altercation with a kid a few months back


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

I think CM Punk likes Kayfabe.


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

I think he has his moments like everyone else.


----------



## john2201 (Nov 21, 2010)

Having never spoke to the man in any capacity, I cant answer this question in any way shape or form! However what I will say is that he is so good at selling EVERYTHING the lines are so blurred with this guy, which is the way it should be!


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

He isn't. Just cause you might read some bad stories on the web doesn't mean they're true, even if they were everbody acts like a ass and get into a mood ever now in then.


----------



## The Matt Reptar (Jun 13, 2006)

He takes his job very seriously.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

jomofo said:


> I know it is his character. But is punk a jerk irl. What made me think that is the way he acts and facial expressions show that he thinks he is superior to the simple ways of the fans. What also made think this is that there are videos of him saying he hates fans and read that he had a altercation with a kid a few months back


He doesn't like the way some fans go about getting autographs etc and he did have a kid hit him because he plays a good heel. However from the interviews I've seen him do and what people other than the Hardys have said I don't think he is a jerk.


----------



## john2201 (Nov 21, 2010)

4hisdamnself said:


>


I dont see any hatred coming across in this piece, he actually seems pretty modest and reasonable...


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

no, he just hates being well known ... he wants to be normal and not having to deal with fans asking for autographs and pictures when he's hanging out with his friends.


----------



## IAmNotAJ (Dec 21, 2010)

I've never met him and I don't read any value from rumors I've heard on the internet.

But if CM Punk is like 95% of the "Straight Edge" people I've met in real life, he might be a pretentious douche who thinks he's better then everyone.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Yes, he definitely is.

That's his personality, but that's what makes him CM Punk though.

Remember, all the greatest characters in wrestling are just being themselves at a high volume.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

4hisdamnself said:


>


http://tsmradio.com/coltcabana/podpress_trac/web/8/0/show2.mp3

The whole interview, quite good.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

For years he has openly admitted to being a not so likable person in his real life and you either really like him or really, really hate him. The less people he has to deal with the better.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

he is great at selling evreything. awesome wrestler. sells moves and injuries well...is a believable heel not forced. he's 5 stars in my opinion.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

CM Punk pulls girls left, right and center, so it's probably a safe bet that he's a complete and utter douchebag.

Like someone already mentioned though, that's what makes him great at being a heel - all the greatest personalities in wrestling are just amplified versions of the person playing them. Look at how entertaining Batista became when he just started acting like the same arrogant dickhole he is in reality.

Also, this thread is obviously not complete without this video.


----------



## jomofo (Dec 19, 2010)

I guess we shouldn't be tough on him. Guy was practically one of those murderous suicidal ugly nerds in his school life which caused him to become straight edge. Or so he looked like it. He us obviously taking it out on his fans and bullying little kids


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

4hisdamnself said:


>


Nothing wrong with that. I would get pretty pissed off having to deal with obese 40 year old shillers in an airport at 4 in the morning as well.


----------



## jomofo (Dec 19, 2010)

World Wide said:


> Nothing wrong with that. I would get pretty pissed off having to deal with obese 40 year old shillers in an airport at 4 in the morning as well.


That is part of the wwe son. If he can't handle it the same way he can't handle alcohol. Maybe this nerd should just go back to his indies or whatever craphole he dug out


----------



## Habanos (Apr 8, 2010)

Who cares ?


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Everyone's a dick, it's just about how much they show it.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

of course he is


----------



## wacokid27 (Jan 8, 2011)

FWIW, everyone I've ever heard who actually knows him says that, while he is straight edge in real life, he doesn't go after people who aren't. He likes his privacy and doesn't need everybody riding his ass all the time when he's not performing.

If he comes across as a dick for that, then I guess that's how you can feel about that. But, your mileage may vary on that point. He seems like a guy I could get along with, but that's just me.

wk


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

jomofo said:


> I guess we shouldn't be tough on him. Guy was practically one of those murderous suicidal ugly nerds in his school life which caused him to become straight edge. Or so he looked like it. He us obviously taking it out on his fans and bullying little kids


You are not lying. He definitely looked like a Grade A Columbine candidate as a kid.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

if fans come at him like fucking dick he's not gonna be cool with them but if they act respectful Dude can be mad cool with fans 

Everybody got his own story about CM Punk


----------



## jomofo (Dec 19, 2010)

Amber B said:


> You are not lying. He definitely looked like a Grade A Columbine candidate as a kid.


Ok that's it. We need someone to post that nerdy high school picture of punk.


----------



## gaychild (Aug 16, 2009)

I think he's trying too hard to act 'cool',which makes him comes across like a jackass.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

jomofo said:


> Ok that's it. We need someone to post that nerdy high school picture of punk.























4hisdamnself said:


> if fans come at him like fucking dick he's not gonna be cool with them but if they act respectful Dude can be mad cool with fans
> 
> Everybody got his own story about CM Punk


None of his girlfriends think he's an asshole because he does actually treat them well...or he gives them hush money :lmao. Even Daffney praised him after their breakup despite him cheating on her with Traci Brooks...while both girls were both in Second City Saints. Now that deserves the douchebag of the year award.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

None of those pics has nothing on Punk's pic with Stone Cold.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*From the testimony I've read from people who have met the guy and know the guy I'd say he probably is.

All of us can be jerks at times though. *


----------



## jomofo (Dec 19, 2010)

Well Maria was well suited to punk she was another bimbo nerd in highschool that had her car keyed all the time by the popular kids. So I read On a side note what the heck was second city saints. Why does every faction punk is in have to be connected to some religious gimmick. I find it strange since he seems anti religious irl in his tweets and his evil skeleton virgin Mary tattoo on hid inner right bicep


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

he looks like one.

certainly after 'dare you hit me, kid' news came in media


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

"Second City" is a Chicago nickname. There was nothing religious about that group.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

a storyline could be made out of this if stone cold could wrestle still lol


----------



## jomofo (Dec 19, 2010)

Amber B said:


> "Second City" is a Chicago nickname. There was nothing religious about that group.


 How about saints


----------



## Maxus (Nov 2, 2010)

p862011 said:


> a storyline could be made out of this if stone cold could wrestle still lol


Hahaha, that's class!:lmao


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

p862011 said:


> a storyline could be made out of this if stone cold could wrestle still lol


"Stone Cold Stephen Austin, you were mean to my mom. You were mean to me. Now I'm mean to the fans! And I still wonder why Davey Boy stared at us..."


----------



## Maxus (Nov 2, 2010)

Haha, he looks like Chester out of Linkin Park back when they started!


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

p862011 said:


>


One more match clap clap clap 
One more match clap clap clap 
One more match clap clap clap



Amber B said:


> Even Daffney praised him after their breakup despite him cheating on her with Traci Brooks...while both girls were both in Second City Saints. Now that deserves the douchebag of the year award.


Fo real???


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Well i met him once briefly and he seemed like a nice guy. He probably gets mad sometimes though :|


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

4hisdamnself said:


>


I agree with every word he says.

People who hassle 'famous' people are fucking morons.


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

Never personally met him myself, but have heard two stories about people I know meeting him.

One of my friends met him at a local house show about 3 years ago? It was when Punk was still face. It was when Punk was walking in the arena and my buddy just went up to him and said something along the lines of, "i'm a big fan, do you think I could get a picture with you?" He said Punk just said "Sure," took the pic my friend thanked him and that was it. He said although the meeting of Punk was brief, Punk was still cool to him.

Another was about a year and a half ago. Two guys I work with also work security occasionally at local events held at our arena. They said CM Punk cut a promo before the match, completely blasting the crowd and the fans, they said he was brutal during the promo. However, when they were talking to him after the match in the back they said again he was very brief, but still pretty cool. (Note - They said Mysterio was the nicest of all the superstars they talked to. Said that they bullshitted with Mysterio in the back for close to an hour.)

So my guess is as long as you approach him respectfully, and don't overstay your welcome, he'll be ok with you.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I've met him and he was perfectly fine with me. He signed an autograph for my little sister and was signing and taking pictures for other people around us too. From my experience he wasn't a jerk at all. But obviously other people have met him and he was a dick and that's fine. Everybody has bad days.


----------



## Zombiekid29 (Oct 8, 2007)

Yes. And saying he shouldn't be bothered by fans is ridiculous given his chosen line of work. That's like a doctor complaining about having to see sick people. 

He entertains me on TV though so I can't take this douchebag's attitude to heart unless I ever run-in to him in real life.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

jomofo said:


> That is part of the wwe son. If he can't handle it the same way he can't handle alcohol. Maybe this nerd should just go back to his indies or whatever craphole he dug out


Part of the WWE is being harassed by people that are trying to make money off your name at 4 O'clock in the morning? Good one.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

World Wide said:


> Part of the WWE is being harassed by people that are trying to make money off your name at 4 O'clock in the morning? Good one.


*Yeah it is. It comes with the lifestyle. As pointed out, he wouldn't have to worry about that stuff if he went back to the indies. 

Being harassed by people at airports or hotels or restaurants all come with fame. *


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Zombiekid29 said:


> Yes. And saying he shouldn't be bothered by fans is ridiculous given his chosen line of work. That's like a doctor complaining about having to see sick people.
> 
> He entertains me on TV though so I can't take this douchebag's attitude to heart unless I ever run-in to him in real life.


You'd have a bad attitude too if you went through life telling a bunch of alcoholics and coke heads that you are straight edge or know in the back of your mind if they weren't such odd ball nut case coke heads at one time in their life a problem could've been easily avoided or they'd be on a even playing field as far as their mental state goes with yours.

I don't blame CM Punk one bit and his father was probably a huge prick who drank a lot.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Lady Croft said:


> *Yeah it is. It comes with the lifestyle. As pointed out, he wouldn't have to worry about that stuff if he went back to the indies.
> 
> Being harassed by people at airports or hotels or restaurants all come with fame. *


My bad. That should've read like:

Part of the WWE is being *nice while getting* harassed by people that are trying to make money off your name at 4 O'clock in the morning?

Attention does goes side-by-side with fame, but that doesn't mean that Punk _has_ to enjoy it [which he clearly doesn't]. You don't necessarily give up on your life long dream just because you might not like one aspect of it. 

To say that being approached by strangers in the middle of the night is just part of the WWE, and Punk should learn to deal with it is political correctness gone mad.


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

I've heard stories... like the one in Eddie's autobiography, where Eddie was in the indies because WWE terminated his contract for drug abuse, and Vickie kicked him out of the house because he wouldn't get sober, but CM Punk let Eddie stay at his place when Eddie had no place to go during their days at IWA: Mid-South........... wait, that's not something a jerk would do.....

Look, CM Punk likes Kayfabe so he keeps the fans at a distance. But in real life, he's good to his loved ones.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Their is FANS, and then their is those THOSE ANNOYING, TRYING THEIR VERY BEST TO PISS YOU OFF FANS. I think CM punk hates the second kind of fans. But like someone said I never personal met the guy so I wouldn't really know.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

His pet peeve is fans being rude or bugging him at the dumbest moments, so he's not so nice then. But otherwise, he's a good guy.


----------



## EightSeven (Feb 18, 2010)

He's 100% right about the people who go to airports to get autographs. Get a fucking life.

If you do that, you need to take a good look at your life and reassess the situation.


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

Well a theme in Colt Cabanas podcast during the days he taped it in "The CM Punk Podcast Theater" was that everyone has a The First Time i met Punk story, and most of them he seemed like a private person. I dont think he is a jerk, he just likes to be himself when he is off work, which is not often, and even if he is a jerk, then he is not a bigger Jerk than some of the fans that does not care about a celebritys privacy.

I remember reading in Mick Foleys book that a fan followed him into a restroom in a restaurant. When a fan does that you have every right to tell them to fuck off.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

Jobbed_Out said:


> http://tsmradio.com/coltcabana/podpress_trac/web/8/0/show2.mp3
> 
> The whole interview, quite good.


Thanks for posting that. Punk seems a bit more human now but still a little bit of an angry teenager.


----------



## Art13 (Nov 5, 2010)

4hisdamnself said:


>


Absolutely nothing wrong with anything he said in this video. Tapping someone you don't know on the shoulder on an plane and ripping their headphones out of their head??? Asking someone you don't know "who are you?" ???? WTF is wrong with some people? He has every right to tell people like that to fuck off.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

World Wide said:


> My bad. That should've read like:
> 
> Part of the WWE is being *nice while getting* harassed by people that are trying to make money off your name at 4 O'clock in the morning?
> 
> ...


*

I didn't say Punk should learn to deal with it. But it is to be expected. I don't blame him or any celebrity for getting pissed off when people bug them. But it is a part of the lifestyle. 

Imagine how much worse it is for music stars or actors and big time professional athletes. Punk pretty much has it made with how little he gets bugged.*


----------



## jomofo (Dec 19, 2010)

World Wide said:


> My bad. That should've read like:
> 
> Part of the WWE is being *nice while getting* harassed by people that are trying to make money off your name at 4 O'clock in the morning?
> 
> ...


No you don't understand. The point is yes there are going to be a few idiot fans in the career of a pro wrestler but that doesn't mean this asshole we know as cm punk should act like one and lash out at them during interviews nor should he have altercations with a kid that's just dumb. About the airport incidents. How many fans can there be at an airport at four am. It's not like he has the same fame status as Michael Jackson had. This is pro wrestling and as much as it disappoints me to say it wrestling is past it's heyday. I couldn't imagine a sea of crazy fans followed by paparazzi rushing to the airport at four am just cause of some random cm punk at the time


----------



## TTshining (Feb 26, 2011)

Yeah, for me, CM Punk is not a jerk. He wants to have some money for his family, his parents and for his own pleasure also. But, CM Punk is not really a jerk. He wants to have some bonding time of his friends if he's with them. Enough first of the wrestling stuff, and do some personal stuffs first. He wants to be normal if he's with his friends or others.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Amber B said:


>


Holy shit! I wouldn't want to be in the same school as this guy.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Judging from his interviews, shoots, and podcasts he does seem like a real life jerk. He's great in the ring and in character, but I wouldn't really want to be friends with him in real life I think.


----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

Since I've never spoken to CM Punk myself, I don't know how his attitude his. I have heard some real bad things about him being a complete asshole. I understand he doesn't like being bothered my fans at four in the morning, or in a plane, something like that. For the fans who know who he is, he needs to suck it up and get over it. He's apart of a mainstream company entitled World Wrestling Entertainment and he is one of their top heels at this moment. Becoming a celebrity, you got to expect paparazzi's and fans up your ass nearly 24/7. Hell, going a little off topic, I saw a video of a fan talking to The Sandman, while on the toilet at ONS 06.

Since, I don't ever really plan on meeting Punk anytime soon, I can stand by my judgment of not really caring either way. But if I did meet him and he was coming off as a complete dick. I would tell him to quit being a little bitch and have a beer. Might get my ass knocked out (or handcuffed), but it would be a story for the ages.


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

Yes


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Why did he get into pro wrestling then if he doesn't want to be known?


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

I met CM Punk at O'hare airport in Chicago one time. And even though he was running late for his flight, he still stopped to shake my hand when I chased him down and yelled out "Punk!". He told me he couldn't take a picture with me because he was "running late for his flight". I was cool with that. He even refered to me as "buddy". Very cool dude...


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I don't know but i do believe that he thinks that he is better than everybody lol!*


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

ESPNNYC1 said:


> Why did he get into pro wrestling then if he doesn't want to be known?


He likes wrestling. 



From various shoot interviews, Punk sounds like a pretty sour guy. He just wants to do his thing.


----------



## Echlius (Oct 27, 2008)

ESPNNYC1 said:


> Why did he get into pro wrestling then if he doesn't want to be known?


because he enjoys it, its like musicians who dislike the fame or film stars who prefer to be left alone.


----------



## Scorpion26 (Feb 3, 2011)

what is with the "is ___ a jerk in real life topics? Enough already!


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Like Cabana said 'people are who they are' and CM Punk stay real if some fans/people are going under his skin he just tell them to fuck off and it's maybe better than more famous people who just ignore the fans faking listen his voicemail, sunglasses on who gonna said " i love these fans we are nothing without them blablabla" 

For most of his friends CM Punk is still the same guy since his debut with a litle more money... still hangin' on in Uptown Chicago but sometimes he got to deal with some real crazy shit outside and i can't see him being like Orton, Cena, Batista buying a big fat mansion in the midle of nowhere, having a the whole GTA guns in the bassement and 8 cameras.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

john2201 said:


> I dont see any hatred coming across in this piece, he actually seems pretty modest and reasonable...


I agree


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i am sure all the WWE stars have days where they couldn't be doing with some fans, but CM punk is the worst at hiding it.
i've seen vids where punk is perfectly fine with fans, chatting with kids at hospitals etc..i just think punk is not a people person in general, at least he is honest about it.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

jomofo said:


> I know it is his character. But is punk a jerk irl. What made me think that is the way he acts and facial expressions show that he thinks he is superior to the simple ways of the fans. What also made think this is that there are videos of him saying he hates fans and read that he had a altercation with a kid a few months back


fpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## Matt Mendez JR (Jun 13, 2012)

Saw him in Mexico last year when WWE had an live event and he is an 100% jerk he could even sign an autograph.


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

Good, bad, he's the guy with the championship belt.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

I've met CM Punk many times, he is a good guy but can tend to be sarcastic at times, from what I've seen. I wouldn't take it personal. 

Like with everyone, If you treat him with respect, you can expect the respect in return.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

Considering none of us really know him, I don't think we can accurately answer this question. 

And don't forget that wrestlers, especially the top ones, have a super-hectic schedule, and don't get a lot of down time, so they prolly aren't always in the best of moods.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't think that he's a jerk, he just doesn't seem like a peoples person. Nothing wrong with that, there are plenty of wrestlers and celebrities in general who like to be away from the spotlight in their private life, that doesn't make then jerks if they want to live an normal life.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Most of us would probably be jerks if we had to live the lifestyle he leads, and from the videos I've watched at least he seems like a cool guy who just has bad days.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

He just doesn't tollerate idiots and fans who disrespect him or are rude.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

He just has a short temper, I think. He always goes off tangent on twitter every time he thinks someone makes a stupid tweet. Kinda reminds me of myself and the best part of it is, he's honest about it.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

He is nice to fans who respect him. Not so nice to idiots or people who will chant "CM Punk sucks." at him at a damn autograph signing. Thankfully, I didn't do that, but it put him in a bad enough mood to not sign my shirt.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Kayfabe means alot to him, as a heel he hated being cheered by the smarks during his SeS run. As for him being a jerk. It depends, he is always brutally honest with his opinions. This leads to him making pretty harsh remarks at times. He has a short temper for fans who annoy him outside of wrestling events and stuff, while he doesnt mind fans approaching him, he hates it if they go about it annoyingly(taking out his headphones etc). He has also had a few notorius run-ins with fans over his short temper, but he mostly loves having fans.

Doesnt really matter overall though. Hes not the first guy like this to wrestle and wont be the last.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

I don't care. I always thought he was cool as fuck. Real chill guy. Even when he's angry he's got such a smooth flare to it.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Well most of the straight edge people ive had the misfortune of knowing are total dbags, But I could care less if Punk is or not, He seems like hes not a people person as am I so I could see how he gets pissed when he just trying to get from place to place or just relaxin for a bit only to have some fucking idiot bug you.


----------



## Tombstoned (Dec 4, 2010)

Matt Mendez JR said:


> Saw him in Mexico last year when WWE had an live event and he is an 100% jerk he could even sign an autograph.


Nice spot of thread necromancy there, just the 14 months since the last post (Y)


----------

